# Ambulance Drivers DMV test (CA)



## TreySpooner65 (Feb 7, 2012)

Is the ambulance drivers test easy or is it worth buying the book and studying?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2012)

The book is pretty much a requirement.


----------



## Sandog (Feb 7, 2012)

The part that sucks is that you have to wait at the DMV several hours just to get the darn book 

Should be able to order online or something, silly system they have.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 7, 2012)

it us recommended to do it. www.firefightermedic.com recommends it. definitely would'nt hurt to have it


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2012)

Sandog said:


> The part that sucks is that you have to wait at the DMV several hours just to get the darn book
> 
> Should be able to order online or something, silly system they have.



If only there was some way to schedule an appointment for the California DMV... almost like if they had a website that allowed you to do so.

http://dmv.ca.gov/foa/welcome.do?localeName=en


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm spoiled at my DMV. I normally have to only wait like 15 minutes.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Feb 7, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm spoiled at my DMV. I normally have to only wait like 15 minutes.



Ditto. I was in and out in 5 mins once. Today took about 15 minutes becasue there were only 3 employees there.


----------



## Sandog (Feb 7, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> If only there was some way to schedule an appointment for the California DMV... almost like if they had a website that allowed you to do so.
> 
> http://dmv.ca.gov/foa/welcome.do?localeName=en



Oh, and yes your right, they have the calender open to fit my schedule...


----------



## Chan (Feb 7, 2012)

I took the test without knowing what's on t he test and passed. Missed 2, maybe I'm just a good guesser. But it's pretty much common sense.


----------



## Dandy (May 1, 2012)

*Don't let up!*

The CA DMV test is tough. It is also riddled with poorly written questions. Study their $5 book and make sure you know it all. Then if you don't pass the test ask for the answers to the ones you missed and speak to a supervisor. I found 3 of the 5 that I "missed" were actually so incoherently written that the supervisor sent a message to Sacramento to ask them to rewrite those questions. Don't let up! The supervisor will "regrade" your test and give you credit for answers to questions if you can show in the $5 book that you are right.


----------



## Dandy (May 1, 2012)

*Guide?*

Take advantage of all the resources available to you to achieve success. I would certainly suggest the DMV book for $5 and the guide that is being suggested. By comparing the two you will learn the background and theory behind the laws being written which is better than memorization. Good luck and learn always ask why.


----------

